# General Frustration...(Flextrack & Turnouts)



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

So, after lengthy practice soldering and getting good at it, I took my skills and attemped to up them a bit. 

The following is what happened, and if any tips can be given I would appreciate it.



First was to join two pieces of flextrack. I am using Atlas Code 83. The goal was to successfully join 2 sections removing ties to accommodate the rail joiners(Peco brand) and then put everything back together. I never got off the starting block. Apparently the rail joiners are ridiculously tight fitting and have a little bit to much flexibility. Only with a crap ton of force was I able to join the track together. It did solder nicely and track power was ok.

Unlike this video, where they use rail joiners https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwrc4gLaLQU
my experience was quite the opposite.

With this done and power to the rails, I attempted to do the same with a turnout(Walthers Sinohara Code 83 #6). Because of the amount of force needed to get the rail joiners on, the turnout just snapped in two at the throwbar.


Before you guys answer here are somethings I tried.

1. Filed and cleaned up track ends after cutting(burrs, etc)... I use the Xuron Track Cutter
2. Used a small tool to "open up" the rail joiner to facilitate easy fitting
3. I used a pair of needle nose pliers to apply the force needed to get the joiners together.



In the end, I completely ruined a turnout, but am bewildered about how simple rail joiners are my undoing(I mean I understand all the DCC and electrical stuff pretty well). Is there an easier way or am I totally doing something wrong? I seriously do not want to even consider using that e-z track stuff.

TL;DR

Rail joiners are to tight to fit, any tips on how to ease the fit?


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

I used atlas joiners when I had HO. they were tight, but not as tight as you are describing. I would try a different brand. Of course I use EZtrack with N scale now and I am spoiled. lol


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i used atlas code 100, along with atlas code 100 joiners... if anything i had the opposite,had to squeeze a fair number of joiners as they had very little grip, and even after squeezing, they went on by hand..i would suggest either different joiners, or take a three inch piece of rail, file the sides down at an angle a little, and use it to open up the joiners a little, at least the first 1/8 inch so they start easier...


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Why not use Atlas code 83 joiners for the Atlas code 83 track?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Have the same kind of experiences with Atlas and also Bachmann
joiners. They are inconsistent from package to package it seems
to me. Some too tight, some loosey goosey. Have not
tried Peco joiners.

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i to have found peco joiners to tight. and will never buy them again.
micro engineering has nice joiners 100 and i am going to try there 83 joiners.

in my parts box i have found some joiners that must be 83 mixed in with the 100's.
to bad they do not have marks on them as to whos they are.

trial will tell.


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

I bought another Walthers turnout, and the salesman who built the store layout pointed me to Walthers brand rail joiners. Wow did it make a huge freaking difference. Aside from a little post rail clipping cleanup, they went on just easy enough to still stay snug.

Now if I can only get the Caboose industries ground throw to work properly(one switch point will not sit flush against the rail unless I tug on the ground throw), things will start moving along nicely.


unpowered, my locomotives will "smoothly" glide over the turnout except for that damn Bachmann GP-30....


----------

